# BJC switches to Taversoe RCA plugs on LC-1



## infinitesymphony

Blue Jeans Cable are no longer using the Canare RCAP on the LC-1 RCA cable. RCAPs are still used for other coaxial cable types (1505F, 1694A, etc.), but according to BJC:

  Quote:


 Our LC-1 cables are terminated with the Taversoe RCA plug, a high-quality RCA plug with an all-metal body and shell specifically designed for the perfect dimensions for use with LC-1. Its all-metal body, crimped tightly to the shield braid, completes the shielding assembly from cable end to cable end, to ensure that the cables do not become an entry point for noise. 
 

I've never heard of Taversoe before. I wonder if there are any significant differences versus the RCAPs.


----------



## BIG POPPA

Wow, will just to have to call the ask them What. I do need another cable before the Seattle meet. Just have to go there and find out.


----------



## infinitesymphony

I asked them about the Taversoe connectors this afternoon, and they said that they were just a better fit for the LC-1 (in terms of size). No other differences.


----------



## d-cee

I actually emailed BJC a couple of days ago. The first reply was: 

  Quote:


 The fit a lot better. 
 

I prodded a little further and got a much better reply:

  Quote:


 Let me see if I can explain that last response a little better. 

 What we previously used, as you know, before the Taversoe plugs, was the
 Canare RCAP-C77 (meant for the Canare LV-77S). The dimensions of the new
 LC-1 cable matched closely to the LV-77S, with the exception of the center
 pin, which required a smaller pin assembly. Aside from having to
 mix-and-match cable parts, we found that going to a more customized part,
 would increase the integrity of the crimp connection. 

 If you look at the new Taversoe plugs, they are extremely similar to the
 Canare plugs, and from the construction details, almost literally identical.
 The only difference I am aware of, aside from the Taversoe's being more
 shiny, is the addition of a Teflon dielectric material on the Taversoe. In
 terms of performance, they are identical. However, even if they weren't,
 the length of broadcast quality cable between the connectors will have much
 more to do with a quality signal than the tiny connectors on either end.

 Thanks,
 Andrew
 BJC


----------



## infinitesymphony

Sweet, thanks for that d-cee. At least we can stick with our current LC-1s and not worry about it.


----------

